# less meat/acid producing foods to limit acid buildup am vomit



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone in the forum has any suggestions on substitution of dry mix with natural foods that increase alkaline in the dogs body. I have a friend who is a vegan and has two dogs. she give them buckwheat, quinoa, yogurt, eggs, dry chicken strips once a day plus veggies of course in moderation. .I'm just not sure just on how much of the latter food is adequate for a dog. I know that she does have to have one of the dogs expressed every now and then.
For example I feed my dog Hachi 20 months a mix of holistic health extension and blue buffalo. I do add some fresh cooked veggies in his diet and I give him some natural biscuits at night. I have also increased his food to 3x a day. I just don't know what would be considered nutritional for the dog with regard to the amount of dry mix that vet said (1 cup) Otherwise Hachi is a bundle of energy...it's not that I'm worried but I would consider replacing one of his feedings with as my friend said more of an alkaline base food rather than the meat in the kibble that he has for all meals...appreciating your input


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This is just my opinion but would just bear in mind that dogs are natural meat eaters, their bodies process it well. A good quality kibble will have the all the nutrients, vitamins, minerals etc that will keep a dog healthy and there fore will need no supplement.
If you wanted to move away from kibble the only option I would use is BARF feeding, it's much more of a natural way to feed your dog. The diet your friend feeds her dogs doesn't sound the best to me, for her brilliant but not for her dogs.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Agree with Karen. Unless their is a medical reason stick to the natural way a dog would eat. Are your dogs vomiting a lot? Grains, by the way, are acid producing in their own right.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hachi had ben vomiting a few times a month since I got him from the breeder. I was told some apple cider vinegar in his water was a good thing to do. Most recently I took the apple cider vinegar away...mostly forgot to put it in the water. 
About the same time I had begun gradually changing his food over to Blue Buffalo adult...(he loves it)...I have noted a bit more am vomiting maybe 4 times a month. As I mentioned he brings up a whitish yellow foam and then is as active as can be. Will that am acid hurt his teeth. As far as my neighbor goes I tend to agree with you but her dogs don't have a vomiting problem and she said it'd due to the acid, to much meat. So I thought maybe I should introduce more alkaline food (veggies) Thanks for your input and patience in this matter. I really appreciate your guidance on this.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

senyma said:


> Hachi had ben vomiting a few times a month since I got him from the breeder. I was told some apple cider vinegar in his water was a good thing to do. Most recently I took the apple cider vinegar away...mostly forgot to put it in the water.
> About the same time I had begun gradually changing his food over to Blue Buffalo adult...(he loves it)...I have noted a bit more am vomiting maybe 4 times a month. As I mentioned he brings up a whitish yellow foam and then is as active as can be. Will that am acid hurt his teeth. As far as my neighbor goes I tend to agree with you but her dogs don't have a vomiting problem and she said it'd due to the acid, to much meat. So I thought maybe I should introduce more alkaline food (veggies) Thanks for your input and patience in this matter. I really appreciate your guidance on this.


How many hours between each meal? What is Hachioji doing before vomiting? I don't think it's anything to worry about. Dogs are designed to have protein, that in itself whist might be acidic it's inflammatory whilst you aren't adding grain. I would stick to your Blue Buffalo.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Some dogs just suffer with it, it's called bilious vomiting syndrome. The treatment is to feed late at night but if it's excessive then drugs can be used. Your case doesn't sound excessive though. I would split his food ration into 2 small meals in the day and one at bedtime. Dry kibble can take between 8/10 hours to pass through the system so it shouldn't make for any extra toileting in the night.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless you guys for the information. My husband and I haven't a dog in our life since we were in our 20's so we want to do the best for our Hachi. I don't think it's excessive I give him his last meal later on in the evening. thanks Karen

Ruth, were feed him around 10am then 3pm and then at around 6 or 7pm. I will try feeding later. Blue buffalo also has snack biscuits called Blue Health Bars baked with pumpkin and cinnamon and AvoDerm Oatmeal and Berry recipe...I had been giving Hachi these as a bedtime snack,any comments on these...again many thanks...your dealing with two green horns ...but we are willing to learn  Senyma


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi has had that issue. I feed between 7:30 to 8 at night for their last meal. And then breakfast is at 7. It seems to work for her. She also chews on a bully stick or Himalayan chew. I also feed Orijen and now switch to Acana and that works for her too. She does the early morning foamy vomit when I have to feed her too early and a treat doesn't seem to be enough. 

Also I do leave water out for them and I notice that she drinks throughout the night so that may be a helping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks...rereading this thread and noting all the suggestion you have shared....fed Hachi later this evening and will keep you posted... senyma (Joanne)


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

You might also think about an earlier breakfast? Our Gisgo has his breakfast almost as soon as he wakes up (always before 9am). He used to suffer from the slight vomiting in the morning. So he now gets a small part of his evening meal just before he goes to bed (around midnight) and then breakfast sometime between 7:30 and 8:30.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so very much for your suggestions. It's both wonderful and comforting to have caring people just a keyboard away. I have begun to make some changes on my end regarding Hachi's meal times.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Sasanb, started to try your method out last night will keep all of you posted


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Susanb...trying your method out for the past couple of nights. It makes a lot of sense to me and hopefully will do the trick...By the way Hachi seems to love the Blue Buffalo food, for now anyway


----------

